# Valor RFC's en transmisor de onda corta 4W



## DavidGuetta (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, necesito un poco de ayuda, encontre este transmisor de onda corta en la web...

Salen todos los valores de los demás componentes pero el valor de los Chokes de RF no salen... De cuanto son esos chokes y como los debo hacer?

Gracias, mumish13


----------



## homebrew (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola mumish13  como estas te dejo  3 circuitos, uno es un pll el otro una etapa moduladora tipo serie y el otro es el transmisor de AM en onda corta .
Los datos del choque puedes sacarlos de ese plano ya que es lo mismo, pero me tomo el atrevimiento de recomendarte que armes estos circuitos que subo, ellos son de LU8EHA están sumamente probados por muchos colegas incluyéndome a mi por supuesto.
El circuito que tú encontraste a mi parecer es poco eficiente, fíjate en los  4 watts de salida rf contra los 10 y más watts del que subí para el mismo FET IRF510.

¿Y eso porque será?  

Bien tratare de ser lo mas claro y corto posible.
Si te fijas en el circuito que encontraste el mosfet  esta trabajando en clase C con lo cual se tiene un rendimiento bajo y produciendo calor en el mosfet.
 Un rendimiento aprox. del 75 % o menos incluso, ya que este solo conduce en una pequeña parte del semiciclo positivo de la señal “cuando pega la curva subiendo hasta cuando pega la curva bajando” espero me entiendas.” En la joroba del semiciclo positivo “
Con el otro circuito el mosfet trabaja  en clase E con un rendimiento típico del 92 % trabajando tibio casi frió.
En esta configuración de etapa de rf , el mosfet  trabaja en la configuración para la que  fueron diseñados estos mosfets, para trabajo con señales de ondas cuadradas y un estado on – off   50 % del ciclo apagado y el otro 50 % del ciclo conduciendo en este caso.
Por eso da mas potencia y calenta menos lo cual es igual a un alto rendimiento.
Lo otro no muy cierto que veo en el circuito que subes es que la alimentación esta en el lado equivocado de la rama sobre el lado del tr final o sea que modulan el oscilador a cristal eso es casi igual a modular frecuencia y es muy malo en onda corta, nada que ver con FM ni lo pienses, incluso hasta el condensador electrolítico de 10 uF esta del lado equivocado de la rama mandando a masa la señal de modulación.
Luego esta el tema de la impedancia del transformador de modulación  que en el plano nada dice y es uno de los elementos mas importantes que tienes en el transmisor, si este no se adapta bien a la impedancia de la carga todo el proyecto se va al traste, eso en el plano que te deje se soluciono usando un modulador serie que además no tiene limitante en ancho de banda de la señal moduladora como si es el caso de los transformadores de modulación.
Y por ultimo para hacerla corta el resto de las etapas no me convencen mucho esos valores de capacidad en el oscilador de .001 mejor si fueran de 470 pf 
Bien amigo disculpe mi largo post pero supongo que en el foro estamos para compartir experiencias y aprender de muchas horas y años de trabajo en el rubro de electrónica y comunicaciones.
Saludos y a las ordenes por acá


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 22, 2011)

Quizás esté de moda, pero que modulen en AM directamente sobre el oscilador, a mi gusto, es una KK. Sobre el buffer, hasta ahí, aunque tampoco me gusta. Si mal no recuerdo, la impedancia del choque, se calculaba como 10 veces la impedancia del circuito aproximadamente.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola Black Tiger1954 dicen que lo que es moda no incomoda pero si se modula el oscilador y luego de este no hay etapas lineales y si hay etapas clase c o E tendremos recortes en las crestas de modulacion con distorcion en la onda final .
Muy diferente es el tema a modular en bajo nivel donde si se modula a una etapa posterior al osilador y de aca en mas esa señal es amplificada por diferentes etapas pero todas en regimen lineal hasta llegar a la potencia requerida, este seria un caso tipico de un transceiver de ssb saliendo al aire en am.
Para quienes estamos en radio es facilmente detectabe un transceiver diseñado para ssb emitiendo en am contra un equipo diseñado integramente para am con modulacion en el paso final de alto nivel.
Uno y el otro son el dia y la noche.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 22, 2011)

Gracias por la aseveracion, igual me salió la inquetud de porque estaba el trafo de modulacion en el oscilador y no en el amplificador... Lo bueno es que ese transmisor de 10w de onda corta no necesita los toroides t50-2, usando esta vez bobinas de aire que se ven en cualquier transmisor de FM, solo que mas grandes.
Tampoco me di cuenta que el ampli de ese tx de 4w estaba en clase C, el driver tambien no me dio confianza. Igual, algunos capacitores encontre que tenian valores muy altos para la SW, son mas bien para AM.

Una pregunta homebrew, cuando armaste el TX salian los 10W? cuanto % de modulacion obtenias? ese sirve tanto para radioaficionados como para hacer una radio ''pirata''?

Tendre en cuenta ese transmisor, se ve aun más facil de hacer.

_Duda: Los valores de .1 y .22 corresponden a 0.1uF y 0.22uF (100nF y 220nF) respectivamente?
Se puede cambiar el 74HC240 por el 74LS240? Soporta la frecuencia? (deberia almenos soportar 10MHz)_


----------



## homebrew (Mar 22, 2011)

Si armas el tx tal cual esta en el circuito te dire que es solo darle tension y sale dando potencia, el ajuste fino de potencia vatios mas vatios menos es separando o juntando medio milimetro las espiras de la bobinas de salida, la modulacion es de mas del 100 % y muy muy buena calidad de audio.
esos condensadores no son criticos para nada, fijate que yo use .33 y funciono de primera los unicos condensadores que hay que prestar atencion son los que estan en la red de salida del drain, son mica plata para rf y un ultimo consejo que le quede marcado a fuego y sea regla de oro en todo montaje NO DEBO NI USARE MOSFETS MARCA "ST" NI OTROS SOLO USARE "IR" creame que esto es asi y solo el que tiene experiencia en el tema sabe que tengo razon.
Y por ultimo este transmisor perfectamente sirve para la banda de am incluso da algo mas de potencia al bajar la frecuencia de operacion, solo hay que cambiar la red de salida de rf.

el 74ls240 a 8 volts RIP, con 5 volts no empuja bien al mosfet, mejor use el 74hc240 con una chapita pegada sobre el cuerpo plastico como disipador ya que trabaja a full.

Te dejo unas fotos de la etapa de salida de rf con IRF510
Suerte y queme estaño


----------



## lsedr (Abr 12, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Si armas el tx tal cual esta en el circuito te dire que es solo darle tension y sale dando potencia, el ajuste fino de potencia vatios mas vatios menos es separando o juntando medio milimetro las espiras de la bobinas de salida, la modulacion es de mas del 100 % y muy muy buena calidad de audio.
> esos condensadores no son criticos para nada, fijate que yo use .33 y funciono de primera los unicos condensadores que hay que prestar atencion son los que estan en la red de salida del drain, son mica plata para rf y un ultimo consejo que le quede marcado a fuego y sea regla de oro en todo montaje NO DEBO NI USARE MOSFETS MARCA "ST" NI OTROS SOLO USARE "IR" creame que esto es asi y solo el que tiene experiencia en el tema sabe que tengo razon.
> Y por ultimo este transmisor perfectamente sirve para la banda de am incluso da algo mas de potencia al bajar la frecuencia de operacion, solo hay que cambiar la red de salida de rf.
> 
> ...



Wow a la verdad que está hermoso ese trabajo, que bonita se ve esa etapa...

Yo quisiera hacerme este TX pero tengo varios problemitas... aqui no consigo los condensadores precisos de Mica Plata, son dificiles en mi pais... 
*
Otra cosa es el aspecto legal... hay que tener licencia para operar un equipo como este ??? soy de republica dominicana
que se podria hacer Homebrew ?????*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 12, 2011)

SIiiii homebrew... dinos! creo que no es legal, pero es posible.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 12, 2011)

Me gustaría ver las otras fotos de las otras etapas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 12, 2011)

Acá en Argentina, es legal, siempre y cuando, tengas licencia de radio aficionado y estés dentro de las frecuencias permitidas para tu licencia.
Si les interesa subo uno que estoy armando de diseño propio, bastante elemental y que solo necesita 2 bobinas caseras y 2 choques. Ya tengo casi todo montado, pero de vago no lo termino


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 12, 2011)

yo haria un transmisor asi, pero no tengo componentes para HF, los cuales los tendre que mandar a pedir a Santiago... en argentina se consiguen muchos componentes asi?


----------



## lsedr (Abr 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Acá en Argentina, es legal, siempre y cuando, tengas licencia de radio aficionado y estés dentro de las frecuencias permitidas para tu licencia.
> Si les interesa subo uno que estoy armando de diseño propio, bastante elemental y que solo necesita 2 bobinas caseras y 2 choques. Ya tengo casi todo montado, pero de vago no lo termino



Adelante tiger.... subilo

me gustaria hacer algo que no sea con piezas dificiles de conseguir, que sea estable....

*que tal este ???  http://radio-circuits.blogspot.com/2011/02/low-cost-powerful-am-transmitter-13km.html

O el CORSAIR 2007 ???? http://darkliferadio.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=tech&action=print&thread=15*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 13, 2011)

en youtube hay un video del corsair, veo que el que lo armo tiene una buena calidad de audio en eso, una buena cajita de metal, con ventilacion forzada, y cientos de etc... soñaba con tenerlo aca ahora mismo!

El primer transmisor lo veo un poco ''pesimista'', 13km en onda corta es muy poco. Que tal el michigan mighty mite? le han sacado en 10MHz hasta 17680km!!!! (En CW por cierto) seria mas facil ponerle a ese TX un transformador de audio para modularlo en AM... es aun mas sencillo que cualquier otro transmisor. Cuando tenga disponibilidad de componentes lo haré.

http://www.radiorud.se/qrp.asp

eso si hay que poner en serie ese transformador con el +V de ese transmisor hacia el positivo, ojala alimentandolo con 13,8V, y luego en los extremos de este poner unos condensadores ceramicos de 1nF a masa para evitar ruidos y parasitas de AC.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 13, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> en youtube hay un video del corsair, veo que el que lo armo tiene una buena calidad de audio en eso, una buena cajita de metal, con ventilacion forzada, y cientos de etc... soñaba con tenerlo aca ahora mismo!
> 
> El primer transmisor lo veo un poco ''pesimista'', 13km en onda corta es muy poco. Que tal el michigan mighty mite? le han sacado en 10MHz hasta 17680km!!!! (En CW por cierto) seria mas facil ponerle a ese TX un transformador de audio para modularlo en AM... es aun mas sencillo que cualquier otro transmisor. Cuando tenga disponibilidad de componentes lo haré.
> 
> ...



El michiga esta muy lindo, pero hay piezas ahi que ni conozco jejeje

quiero hacer uno que cubra mucho terreno


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 14, 2011)

como que piezas no conoces? dime, yo lo he armado alguna vez con un BD135 (no lo recomiendo, muy duro para hacerlo andar) pero jamas lo he probado en antena


----------



## homebrew (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola gente les cuento que para poder emitir con este TX tienen que tener licencia de radioaficionado, de esta forma tienen permitido experimentar según la licencia hasta con potencias de 1kw y utilizar diferentes bandas desde 136 Khz. si 136 khz onda larga hasta frecuencias superiores a los 75 Ghz .
Hay muchas bandas y modos para probar como comunicaciones satelitales, rebote lunar, televisión de radioaficionados ATV, modos digitales en fin mucho para entretenerse.
Para quien tenga interés en tramitar su licencia acá en Uruguay tiene un costo de unos 20 dólares que se pagan una sola vez cada 3 años como tramite, eso puede variar de país a país.
¿Como empezar?  
Solo busquen un radio club en su ciudad o a un radioaficionado en su pueblo que les oriente en el tema.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 6, 2014)

homebrew dijo:


> Si armas el tx tal cual esta en el circuito te dire que es solo darle tension y sale dando potencia, el ajuste fino de potencia vatios mas vatios menos es separando o juntando medio milimetro las espiras de la bobinas de salida, la modulacion es de mas del 100 % y muy muy buena calidad de audio.
> esos condensadores no son criticos para nada, fijate que yo use .33 y funciono de primera los unicos condensadores que hay que prestar atencion son los que estan en la red de salida del drain, son mica plata para rf y un ultimo consejo que le quede marcado a fuego y sea regla de oro en todo montaje NO DEBO NI USARE MOSFETS MARCA "ST" NI OTROS SOLO USARE "IR" creame que esto es asi y solo el que tiene experiencia en el tema sabe que tengo razon.
> Y por ultimo este transmisor perfectamente sirve para la banda de am incluso da algo mas de potencia al bajar la frecuencia de operacion, solo hay que cambiar la red de salida de rf.
> 
> ...



el unico motivo por el cual no se ha de usar otra marca que no sea IR, es porque son mas buenos (manejan mas corriente que los de otras marcas),aveces la velocidad de swicheo es mayor, pero solo comprobable con datasheet en man  y porque lo principal en este tipo de circuitos es la capacidad D-S en la mayoria de los transistores de otra marca esta es mayor o menor que los IR que uso el  diseñador que uso marca "IR", por lo tanto "SI" se puede usar otro tipo de mosfets, lo que hay que hacer son calculos de diseño de las etapas clase E y no copiar y pegar lo que otros hicieron.. y hablo con base yo he fabricado ya equipos clase E con transistores mosfets chinos..gracias saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola estimado conpañero gabriel7747 , usteds aclara arriba tener experienzia en Clase "E" enpleyando transistores MosFet , Bueno  tengo ganas en armar un transmissor de amplitud modulada en ondas medias en la  frequenzia de 1450Khz , (incluso ya tengo un  cristal de quartzo listo en las manos para esa frequenzia ), con unos 10Wattios de salida ( carrier) y si possible enpleando lo transistor  IRF510 por ya tenerlos tanbien en manos , bueno ?acaso usteds conoce  algun circuito que atenda a mi enquietaciones ?.
!Muchas Gracias por tu atencción!
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola Daniel ¿No probaste con el INDUCA41? Yo lo usé para un excitador como el que querés hacer y funciona muy bien:


Te dejo el enlace:

http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/resultados...upo=&nombre=&orden=grupo&tamanio=&cantidad=10

Saludos C


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola estimado conpañero gabriel7747 , usteds aclara arriba tener experienzia en Clase "E" enpleyando transistores MosFet.


 
Hola estimado Daniel..respecto su consulta si tengo varios esquemas pero tambien podria investigar un poquito, no creo que todo servido fomente la creatividad, respecto a el estudio de la clase E me refiero porque aunque siga todos los pasos de un esquema de nada sirve si no entiende el metodo de construccion de etapas clase E ni su matematica. ya que son circuitos que por cierto rara vez andan a la primera ..el amigo Crimson puso un programa de calculo pero esos calculos son del modulador pwm no de la etapa de radiofrecuencia, ojo en ello asi como varios de la internet ninguno anda cerca del otro. En cuanto estudie algo sin duda le paso los esquemas y ojo no lo hago de pesado, sino para que se aprenda a no quemar Mosfets


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> Daniel Lopes dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola estimado conpañero gabriel7747 , usteds aclara arriba tener experienzia en Clase "E" enpleyando transistores MosFet.
> ...


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> gabriel7747 dijo:
> 
> 
> > !Muchas Gracias por contestarme! , bueno entiendo lo que me aclaraste y solamente no acuerdo quando aclaras que Don Crimson si equivocaste  subindo un programa de desahollo de un modulador serie pwm. Lo post de Don Crimson sin dudas algun para mi es un legitimo amplificador de RF Clase "E". Yo tengo razonables nociones de como anda un amplificador Clase"E" y un modulador serie pwm (clase "D") ,se reconocer ese circuitos ,  solamente no tengo practica de bancada en eses circuitos y tanpoco domino la matemactica de desahollo.( por falta de juizio no cursei la faculdad de engineria).
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

!Muchas gracias por lo aporte estimado amigo, en realidad ya lo conocia de mira  , pero ainda no prove en bancada.
Quanto a quemar transistores Mosfet ese facto es perfectamente normal quando estamos en un proceso de desahollo y hace parte para si garantizar un bueno aprendizado en lo tema. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2014)

Hace tiempo había prometido algo y no lo hice, asi que para cumplir dejo un Tx que hice hace algún tiempito y había olvidado éste tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/80-metros-black-tiger-67827/#post601591


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Muchas gracias por lo aporte estimado amigo, en realidad ya lo conocia de mira  , pero ainda no prove en bancada.
> Quanto a quemar transistores Mosfet ese facto es perfectamente normal quando estamos en un proceso de desahollo y hace parte para si garantizar un bueno aprendizado en lo tema.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



bueno amigo daniel ahi hay otros que se pueden mdificar sin problemas para onda media 
solo falta un poquito de empeño suerte yo me voy ahora a fabricar uno de 7 mhz con pantalla lcd y 30 watts de salida clase E y modulacion serie.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hace tiempo había prometido algo y no lo hice, asi que para cumplir dejo un Tx que hice hace algún tiempito y había olvidado éste tema:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/80-metros-black-tiger-67827/#post601591


!Mucho interesante tu proyecto !, ? acaso lograste hablar con algun radioaficcionado en la banda de 80 Metros ?. Con auxilio de una antena dipolo bien ayustada en la frequenzia creo sener possible platicar sin problemas  mismo con baja potencia (QRP).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





gabriel7747 dijo:


> bueno amigo daniel ahi hay otros que se pueden mdificar sin problemas para onda media
> solo falta un poquito de empeño suerte yo me voy ahora a fabricar uno de 7 mhz con pantalla lcd y 30 watts de salida clase E y modulacion serie.


Entonses amigo yo te recomendo enplear en tu modulador serie con tecnologia conmutada (pwm) porque el es mui superior en rendimento , respuesta de frequenzia de audio y mucho mas leve.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2014)

Hice algunos comunicados locales sin problemas, pero no muy lejanos porque no disponía de una antena adecuada.
Aún sin cristal en el oscilador era bastante estable. 
Pero su rendimiento no es el de un clase E, solo lo hice para fines de "recreación" aunque las pruebas fueron bastante satisfactorias.


----------

